# Stihl 036 PRO vs MS 361



## DieselOnly (Aug 26, 2009)

What are the major/significant differences between these two saws?


----------



## BackWoodsGuy (Aug 26, 2009)

The biggest difference is you cant buy a new 360 now, and the other difference is the 361 is a totally diff style of motor.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 27, 2009)

Let us not forget the SIGNIFICANTLY improved AV on the MS361. IMHO that's the killer.


----------



## Steve K (Aug 27, 2009)

036 Pro 48mm bore, 62cc
MS361 47mm bore, 59cc

361 has new AV as mentioned, and a redisigned carb system. I have two 036 Pro saws and I really like them but the 361 is probably a better saw just for the new features. Besides if you want to buy a new saw there is no choice.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the 036 was rated at a little more power too. What makes the motors so different do they have a different porting scheme or are they just different bore and stroke?


----------



## angelo c (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the 361 is a "stratocharged" engine. Somethin about exhaust scavenging in the head/exhaust design. The 361 is much better fuel efficiency wise and AV wise. EPA like it as well. From what I understand the 362 is on the way so we will have to see what design changes the new "new" model brings.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 27, 2009)

angelo c said:


> I think the 361 is a "stratocharged" engine. Somethin about exhaust scavenging in the head/exhaust design. The 361 is much better fuel efficiency wise and AV wise. EPA like it as well. From what I understand the 362 is one the way so we will have to see what design changes the new "new" model brings.



You think wrong. No strato on the 361.


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 27, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> You think wrong. No strato on the 361.



Yup. 

The big difference engine-wise is the 361 has 4 transfer ports where the 360 only has two.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 27, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> You think wrong. No strato on the 361.



Thanks B200, 
So the 2 added ports help in scavenging ?
is that where the efficiency gains come from?


A


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2009)

MUCH better throttle response in the 361. Better fuel economy, better AV.. They're totally different saws.


----------



## dancan (Aug 27, 2009)

I have no time on a 036 but lots of time on 034 and 034super and like them but my 361's are smother and they feel like they get twice the gas mileage between fillups .


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 27, 2009)

Do the transfers breath through the case or the piston on the 361?

I haven't had a new saw in 10 years........


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 28, 2009)

all two strokes breathe through the case at some point in their stroke The intake pulls air into the case and the piston pressurises the case pushing the charge out through the upper transfers and into the cylinder.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 28, 2009)

If i understand your question you want to know if the carb is opposite the cylinder and mounted to the case or mounted to the cylinder? It is mounted to the cylinder and the air first passes through the intake and into the case and from the case to the transfers


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 28, 2009)

ironman_gq said:


> all two strokes breathe through the case at some point in their stroke The intake pulls air into the case and the piston pressurises the case pushing the charge out through the upper transfers and into the cylinder.



I was a motorcycle mechanic for a few years to put myself through school. All the bike motors, two *or* four transfers fed through the the crankcase, not the piston. 

I've seen both on chainsaws.

Do you have an answer to my question about the 361? 

To clarify, do the transfers on a 361 feed directly from the crankcase to the transfers at the base of the cylinder casting, NOT through a port in the side of the piston? As this is "better" I assume that is an the advance in crankcase scavenging for the 361 vs. 036. 

I am framiliar with both styles, but have not seen the inside of a 361. The 036 transfers feed through holes in the sides of the piston, not directly from the case.

Thanks for your answer in advance!


----------



## madhatte (Aug 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> MUCH better throttle response in the 361. Better fuel economy, better AV.. They're totally different saws.



^
what he said

I run both regularly, and can definitely tell a difference, both in powerband (the 036 PRO may have a bit of an edge, stock, as far as raw power goes) and in agility (the MS361 whoops all kinds of ass in this arena), and in my opinion, the AV is the real killer. I feel the 361 less at the end of the day. This is my #1 gauge of a tool: "can I do this all day?" 

That's why I prefer a Swede Axe to a bush-hook, a adze-hoe to a Pulaski, and Linux to Windows: I am less physically exhausted at the end of the workday. This is also why my #1 choice for a one-saw plan is the MS361, and why I abandon it in favor of the MS260PRO/MS460MAG for a 2-saw plan. It is not everything to everybody, but it's a fine machine nonetheless.


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Aug 28, 2009)

My MS360Pro is usually my go to saw, I ported it and it runs great, here is a link to it on video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_l8m2XkI2M


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 28, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> I was a motorcycle mechanic for a few years to put myself through school. All the bike motors, two *or* four transfers fed through the the crankcase, not the piston.
> 
> I've seen both on chainsaws.
> 
> ...



The 361 and the 036 are closed transfer designs. BOTH of them "breathe" through windows in the piston. This design is generally considered better, and pretty much all pro grade saws use closed transfer ports. Many of the homeowner saws use the open transfer setup you refer to, with the solid side piston. There was a guy with a J-red 490 on here just a few days ago where we went into this pretty deep.


----------

